# How Much Orijen Does He Need?



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

He weighs 7.9lb (though after seeing Cherpers thread about Leila he could probably lose a bit of pudge)

According to the feeding guide a less active dog from 1-10kg should have between 55 - 115g (I say less active as he isn't super active)

So i've estimated around 60g? Does this sound right to you? Or more or less?
I do have the Orijen measuring cup and also a set of cup measuring scoops.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Anybody know ? i haven't a clue


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

start at the bottom of the recommendations...chances are though, he probably needs even less than that ... they really don't need a lot.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah that's quite a high protein one too, and if they arent as active it 's always best to go lower on amounts.
I mentioned in Demes thread about Acana kibble size, that i wasnt sure how much exactly to feed mine.
The kibble is the same as Orijen, just slighter lower in protein.
I give them 2 tablespoons each meal, not heaped though.
They are fed 3 times a day.
I give Dillon a few bits more cause he is still young.
I cant follow the bag as they usually tell you to feed way too much.
My girls are just over 5lbs and Dillon is 4lbs.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you!
I was expecting it to be quite a small amount just wasn't sure how little.
I'll start him around 50g then I can adjust him accordingly
Do you think that sounds about right?

I can't wait for our big bag to show up he is picking the Orijen straight out of his bowl and refusing his old kibble the cheeky monkey!!


----------

